# Anton Eberl - Op. 40 - Piano Concerto in E-flat major (1804)



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

*Anton Franz Josef Eberl* (13 June 1765 – 11 March 1807) was an Austrian composer, teacher and pianist of the Classical period. He was a student of Salieri and Mozart. He was also seen as an early friend and rival of Beethoven.

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I have to plead complete ignorance.

Adds another work to my massive "should listen to this someday" stack.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Strikes me as a bad Mozart copy. Still very much of the Classical era and IMO the use of the fortepiano makes it sound even worse (particularly in the Adagio) even though that would have been the piano sound of the period.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I didn't find the work memorable at all - just typical classical era music. Not so good, not so bad.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The sound is unbalanced because the piano sounds so puny but they let the brass rip for some superficial excitement. It seems a solid piece, although hardly an overlooked hidden gem... I would not call it a bad Mozart copy. It's a decent, if somewhat coarse continuation of the Mozartean concerto style beefed up with lots of virtuoso scales and a bit more brass than the typical Mozart but lacks the inventiveness or melodic of Mozart or Beethoven. This apparently was written between Beethoven's 3rd and 4th concerto and it's interesting how other composers also wrote a bit like coarse versions of Mozart (as might be said to some extent about Beethoven's considerably earlier first two concerti that were composed in the mid-1790s although revised and published a few years later).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I loved it, very pleasant music, Mozartian I would say, going to spin this one later .


----------



## khoff999 (Oct 31, 2018)

Pleasant, unsurprising, forgettable.


----------

